
What is causing the rise of Remote Work? - lukethomas
https://www.friday.app/rise-remote-work
======
soulnothing
I've been working fully remote for about four years now.

\- Commuting, public transit even in big cities leaves room for improvement.

\- The open office plan. The last several offices I worked in. My laptop was
pretty much right next to an adjacent co-workers. Chair to chair arms
scraping.

\- None of my adjacent co-workers were on my team. They were all managers for
out sourced teams. In a different time zones.

\- If I did need to collaborate with another team lead, there were no meeting
rooms. And the wide open office space and high noise made it hard to
communicate.

\- My upper management, i.e. who I reported too. Worked from home most of the
week. We couldn't do one on ones, or I couldn't talk to them. Because of no
available meeting rooms, and as mentioned noise constraints in the open office
space.

\- Cost of living, why would I take the same pay in a city with four times the
rent cost. With less space and amenities. When I could make the same amount
remotely, and pay less rent.

As a remote employee. I can easily synchronize and work with my co-workers. No
worrying about meeting rooms, or back ground noise.

I have a proper desk, and work area for development.

I can work in the environment that works best for me. Whether it's at home, or
in a coffee shop researching.

I feel trusted and not micro-managed.

I don't need to stress about errands, and other daily activities.

If I do need face to face with my co-workers. We travel and see each other for
in person sessions, very rare.

I'm not against on site, or in office. I'm just not interested in traveling
over twenty minutes one way to work. For a non optimal office environment.
That makes me less productive, than if I was at home.

It's not for everyone, and trying to fit it all one way won't work.

The other issue is tooling, and processes. Investing in the proper
communication tools, zoom, slack, etc. Then having a strong documentation, and
less tribal knowledge. Making it easier to work from any where.

The hard part is finding remote jobs.

The last architecture / design I wrote. Was done from my phone while waiting
at the DMV.

~~~
biomcgary
I've worked remotely for 3 years in a biotech startup and have very similar
experiences. However, I do travel one week a month, usually to the office, but
sometimes to present our science. I think in-person time is useful if limited.

------
Phillips126
I was remote at my current job for approximately 1.5 years until it abruptly
ended. I was asked via e-mail (completely out of the blue) to return back to
campus within the next 2 weeks. When I returned I found that they have
allocated a nice little cubicle for me beside a bunch of employees who enjoy
taking personal calls all day long. To say my productivity plummeted would be
an understatement.

A few months went by and my manager told me that the higher-ups wanted me to
be in an office (no clue as to where this order came from) so I didn't
complain at all. This is not typical where I work. Offices were almost always
reserved for Directors and Executive Directors so it was a bit of a shock. It
even had a window! They told me I needed to be moved in by Friday (it was
Monday). I moved 15 minutes after I was told the news.

I've now been in my office for 3 weeks and wish for my remote life to return.
I have a light that buzzes loudly above my head that must be unfixable as our
facilities seem to ignore my complaints. I also found that my room temperature
is based on the average of the 4 nearby offices - one of which receives direct
sunlight all day causing the room to be much hotter than average. As a result,
the A/C is running in my office when it is currently 46F outside (but at least
he's comfortable)...

I spend my day sitting in an uncomfortable chair (at-least it's ergonomic -
according to the stickers), working on an under-powered laptop that requires
administrative access to install software (...I work in a software
department).

The good news is it's 4:30pm and I'm heading home for the day! Unfortunately I
live an hour away...

------
JansjoFromIkea
Being deliberately cynical: Employers need to make some kind of concessions to
attract workers, they'd rather die than offer something like a four day week
whereas remote work both retains the same general expectations in terms of
what's produced (perhaps a bit more if your employees have been treating the
commute as part of the work day, as they should imo) and they're probably able
to sell themselves on some dream future where they can hire developers even
further away for much less and swap any one out with another whenever they
want.

=======

Fully remote work surely only works in companies who hire no junior devs?
Where are they supposed to build up their skillset if they haven't already got
a network of developer friends? This seems like the biggest weakness of remote
work at the moment from a company perspective.

From a personal perspective I do have questions about what happens a society
where huge swathes of people will be able to almost totally evade social
interactions and interpersonal relationships from day to day. I definitely
would be best with a mix of remote and on-site if only to stop myself from
going a bit weird.

------
acd
Well written article. I have worked remote on and off since 2004. I think you
can perfectly do your job remotely. There is a social function that offices
fulfill since we are social monkeys. Full remote work can lead to isolation.

The open office plan is not efficient and leads to less collaboration than
traditional private offices. Most of my clients are not local so one will work
remotely no matter what.

------
tudorpavel
"I'm working from home today because I need to be able to focus on this
project."

I'm going to start using this as a reason on my Work From Home request. Ever
since our company has started requiring to add a reason, I keep inventing
excuses when really I just can't be productive in our open office.

------
konschubert
I think remote work could be picking up even faster if it wasn’t for these 3
issues:

\- People tend to conflate remote work with async work. Most companies,
managers and also developers don’t actually want to work async though.

\- The tooling isn’t there yet.

\- People expect that being remote means being undistracted and invisible
which feels good but harms social cohesion

~~~
sameer_hacker
What makes you say that the tooling isn't there yet?

~~~
beobab
Do you know of a tool which allows two (or more) people to share their screens
with each other at the same time?

i.e. A can see (at least) one of B's screens, and B can see (at least) one of
A's screens at the same time as talking to them.

That's the tool I'm missing to be able to work productively remotely.

~~~
cweagans
You can only realistically look at one person's screen at a time, but if you
really need this feature, Zoom supports it: [https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-
us/articles/115000424286-Shari...](https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-
us/articles/115000424286-Sharing-Multiple-Screens-Simultaneously)

------
crb002
Retail death freeing up labor.

